# Small pink fish



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Alright, everything's set for my 5g, I have to have a light bioload, but not a boring one. So does anyone know of any small pink fish for this tank? I'm looking into to Boraras(which one of them has the most pink?).


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmm... if its boraras..then i would think maculata.. although the most common one.. if its pink then i think it should be this fish.
The rest are just more orange or yellowish with a pink circle here and there..

You could try ruby tetras as well (Axelrodia riesei). I just got about 20 of them and they look great!


----------

